# à la une / faire la une (presse)



## T&I

hola:

*Le Monde titre  à la une*

en esta frase no sé cómo traducir la palabra "une". el diario el mundo titula... 
a ver si me podéis ayudar.

gracias


----------



## Patri84

Yo lo cambiaría un poco y diría 'La *portada* de _Le Monde_ (y recuerda que si es el francés hay que dejar el original porque Le Monde y El Mundo no son el mismo...) muestra...' 

O bien si prefieres mantenerlo algo como 'Le Monde tiene en *titulares/en portada*...'

Hay muchas maneras  saludos


----------



## totor

como dice patri, *la une* es *la página principal* de los diarios.


----------



## Toyita

En Los Periodicos Franceses Sale Una Expresion En Comun: A La Une.
Que Significa? 

Merci


----------



## IsaSol

Hola
No sé si _A la une_, o _on the desk_ tienen traduccion literal en español... pero significa: ACTUALIDAD, como titulo en un periodico.
Espasa Calpe te propone como traduccion: Ser de actualidad, o 
ser actualidad.
Bonne chance


----------



## Toyita

muchas gracias!!!! ISASOL


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

À la une: en primera plana, en grandes titulares.

Hace referencia a la división habitual de las páginas de un períodico: cinco columnas con sus respectivos títulos y grosor de letra. Poner una noticia _à la une_ es ocupar toda la página, es decir una columna = una página. (Evidentemente el título es cinco veces más grande).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Toyita

Merci beaucoup Cintia et Martine!


----------



## Juan Algeciras

En primera pagina


----------



## Clicko

À la Une = *en portada*


----------



## Toyita

Merci à Tous!


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Para completar un poco mas, yo diria:
"lo mas destacado en la actualidad del dia"

Saludos


----------



## Yul

"La une" veut dire "la première page d'un journal" (Larousse).  Selon moi et en tout respect pour les autres réponses, je dirais que "À la une" voudrait strictement dire "sur la première page d'un journal". 
Cependant, comme nous le savons tous, tout ne se passe pas "strictement" dans la vie...Heureusement!
Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Desde el otro día he hecho los deberes  y me he fijado en la emisión Kiosque de TV5 monde en las portadas de los periódicos presentados (de 20 a 30 por emisión y del mundo entero).

Los números de columnas de los periódicos oscilan entre 4 y 6 y llaman "une" a partir del momento en que el título de la noticia principal del día ocupa el espacio de 3 columnas.

Un detalle, al oral, los periodistas no hacen la "liaison":
- vamos a ver quelques---unes
- les--- unes des journaux.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## annye

Bonsoir à tous:

J'aimerai savoir comment dit-on "à la une" en espagnol cuando se trata de un boletín de información, "al día?".

Merci d'avance.
Ana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*À la une* se refiere a que la noticia merece estar *en primera plana* (la primera hoja del diario).


----------



## annye

Muchas gracias Víctor.


----------



## ElisadeCostaRica

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Bonsoir,

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à traduire "faire la une" (d'un magazine) en espagnol.

Merci bien

Elise


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ici c'est au sens figuré. Je dirais: ser noticia
_Con el terremoto,  Haiti ya *es noticia*_.


----------



## Najwa83

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*
*No olvidar de consultar los hilos existentes antes de abrir uno nuevo*​ 
Bonsoir a tout/es,

Quelqu'un sait qu'est-ce que veux dire *"faire la une des journeaux"*? et *"la une"* pas comme une determinant.

Merci en avance


----------



## lobolarsen

*Salir en la "primera página"/"portada" de los periódicos.*


----------



## AliciaDakota

No sabría traducir "à l'une" con la claridad que requiere en castellano. Sin embargo, hay contexto en los que no significa solo "primera plan", ni "primera pagina", ni "portada", sino que tiene un significado como de "ser noticia" (traducción que me agrada bastante), o "ser de actualidad". 

No es muy aclaratorio, de hecho yo buscaba la aclaración, pero el concepto lo tengo claro, y quería señalar esto, que no solo significa "portada".

Un saludo. =)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

AliciaDakota said:


> sino que tiene un significado como de "ser noticia" (traducción que me agrada bastante), o "ser de actualidad".


Exacto, estamos de acuerdo y no se ha dicho otra cosa en este hilo ya que es noticia pero noticia digna de aparecer en portada o en primera plana. Si es noticia y aparece en páginas interiores no es "à la une", ni siquiera si la noticia es desarrollada a doble página en páginas interiores pero solo recibe un recuadro en la primera página.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## AliciaDakota

Cintia&Martine said:


> Exacto, estamos de acuerdo y no se ha dicho otra cosa en este hilo ya que es noticia pero noticia digna de aparecer en portada o en primera plana. Si es noticia y aparece en páginas interiores no es "à la une", ni siquiera si la noticia es desarrollada a doble página en páginas interiores pero solo recibe un recuadro en la primera página.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Cierto, pero también es verdad que aunque esté en primera plana o en portada no tiene por qué decirse en la traducción, no se si me explico...
Que aunque signifique eso, es porque se deriva, no porque se diga en el texto. Habrá textos que se deberán traducir como "portada" y otros en los que simplemente deberán traducirse por "ser noticia". ¿Me explico?

Gracias por las aportaciones, la verdad es que este foro es fantástico, al igual que otros.


Saludos,

Alicia Dakota


----------



## Vicomte123

Bonjour,
Je viens de parcourir ce post mais je ne trouve pas de réponse  claire pour "faire la une"... Est-ce que "salir en portada" est correct?
Par exemple pour le problème arabo-israëlien à Jérusalem...comment dire que les protestations "font régulièrement la une des journaux"?
Merci de vos suggestions


----------



## utrerana

Yo lo entiendo como que esos hechos, acciones y demás son noticia, noticias de gran interés y de ahí que las publiquen en portada. 
Lo que no se si en Francia se utiliza esa frase comunmente para señalar a otra persona que lo que quieres es " ser noticia ", es decir, destacar (no se si captais la idea)
Un saludo.


----------



## Vicomte123

Ups! No había visto que este post tenía 2 páginas... Gracias Utrerana


----------



## rennichi

Aunque hace tiempo que se puso este hilo, siempre podrá ayudar a futuros lectores una nueva contribución. 

En español de España actual, "ser portada" es el equivalente exacto de "faire la une". 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## atchoum29

Bonjour à tous et à toutes .

Je dois traduire un texte parlant des difficultés économiques des pays européens. 
Une phrase me pose problème : "L'Irlande est absente de la Une des journaux". 
Je ne sais pas comment traduire "la Une".
J'ai tenté : "Irlanda ausente de la primera página de los periodicos", mais je trouve que ça fait bizarre. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée à tous et à toutes.


----------



## sibhor

Salut Atchoum,

La Une correspond à *la portada*...


----------



## atchoum29

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide.
Bonne journée.


----------



## arco-iris

¿Alguien puede decirme que significa la expresión "la une" referida a los mas media?


----------



## estudiantedetraducción

Hola a todos, estoy traduciendo el texto "Les français aiment la baguette" y no encuentro la traducción adecuada de esta frase: Charlie Hedbo y consacrait toute sa une.
Se refiere au Béret que aparece en la frase anterior.
Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Paquita

¿Qué propones?

Recuerda que no traducimos para los demás. Debes decirnos dónde radica tu dificultad. Si lees el hilo entero deberías encontrar la solución solo/a.


----------



## estudiantedetraducción

He leido el hillo completo, la dificultad la tengo en "toute sa une". Lo he traducido en un principio por "se puso una" pero no me convence mucho, me gustaría tener mas opciones.


----------



## Paquita

Entonces, vuelve a leer los posts: 2, 3, 7, 9, 13, 16, 25, 31, que todos te indican lo mismo... y la solución


----------



## Gévy

Hola estudiantedetraducción:

Imagino que sabes que _Charlie Hebdo_ es una revista, y no una persona, ¿verdad?

Gévy


----------



## totor

Si las chicas me disculpan, y para que la estudiante no se sienta despechada cuando está dando sus primeros pasos en el foro, aquí tienes una de las 'unes' de Charlie Hebdo.


----------

